# New Market Same Owner!!



## cmzaha (May 25, 2015)

Some of you might remember I mentioned after 23 yrs our market owner lost his contract with Monrovia. I cannot stand the new owner and manager so I was going to leave the market. Our market owner got a new contract with the next door city. I am loving it!! Friday I am taking out some flyers to pass out to my customers so they know where to find me. Just color me Happy. Any customers I told last Friday said they would see me in my new /old market. 
What is really neat is the fact over 50% of his vendors are going with him. I laughed when the new manager came to my booth to talk to me about where I would be located, cost etc. Told him to mark me off his list. :lolno:


----------



## OliveOil2 (May 25, 2015)

Carolyn, I am happy for you! I bet it felt great to tell the manager where you were that you were leaving. A couple of years ago the same ting happened where I live, the Farmers Market canceled the contract for the company that had done the Farmers Markets for 20 years, I think about 85% of the vendors went with the old manager to a new better location. Residents had two markets in the same town to choose from, but hardly anyone goes to the 'original' market. Eventually the new manager was kicked out, and they are still in limbo.


----------



## cmzaha (May 25, 2015)

OliveOil2 said:


> Carolyn, I am happy for you! I bet it felt great to tell the manager where you were that you were leaving. A couple of years ago the same ting happened where I live, the Farmers Market canceled the contract for the company that had done the Farmers Markets for 20 years, I think about 85% of the vendors went with the old manager to a new better location. Residents had two markets in the same town to choose from, but hardly anyone goes to the 'original' market. Eventually the new manager was kicked out, and they are still in limbo.


Think that is what is going to happen here. I was so upset when I thought the current owner was going to throw in the towel. This man even has a restroom trailer with six stalls in the men and women side. He has some very nice equipment


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 26, 2015)

How did the new owner take it?


----------



## cmzaha (May 26, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> How did the new owner take it?


He actually acted very surprised when I told him nope not staying. I really think he thought he was acquiring a turn key operation. Surprise Surprise....


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 8, 2015)

A little update as the move date is quickly approaching. Wouldn't you just know it, my sales have suddenly tripled in my market and not sure why. I figured I had burnt my bridges in this market with the new company since I had written a couple of scathing letters to the City Manager and Council about them. Had to laugh today when I was visiting another market and he was there soliciting vendors. He asked my hubby if I would consider staying, and I have to say it is getting hard to leave, but leaving I am. Going to be hard to give up $400+ a night for a new market. But going I am...


----------

